# The "Last Waterdog TV" show ever...viewable in entirety online now



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

http://www.waterdogtv.com/multimedia/2009.php

The Auld Lang Syne - Final Waterdog

The episode airs on Versus this AM. This is also the only episode to be uploaded by the producer to the net for "all" to see.

My family all watched the preview and three of us were in tears at one point. (While my 5 year old was not crying saying "Guys, quit crying! We will all get to play with Luke again when we get to heaven!")

Very classy of Shannon to get on the mic and in front of the camera for the "last hurrah".

Chris


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks Chris. Really enjoyed it. Very sad that no one would pick it up to continue. Why do you think it wasn't renewed?


----------



## drakedogwaterfowl (Mar 27, 2009)

moscowitz said:


> Thanks Chris. Really enjoyed it. Very sad that no one would pick it up to continue. Why do you think it wasn't renewed?


Justin Tackett wants to spend more time with his family so he's not doing the show any more.


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

Great last show!!


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Good job Justin and Shannon. I did't see it, but good job on the entire show and enjoy whatever comes next for you


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Thanks Chris. I never saw the shows. Yella lost the J.T. Upland challenge to all my dogs, so I didn't have to get satellite, a lounger for J.T., and make him popcorn. (Tho he never made good on his end of the bet... ;-).)

Nice production. Nice dog. Lucky dog to go so many places.

Was that you in the one quick shot in the timber?


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Keith Stroyan said:


> Thanks Chris. I never saw the shows. Yella lost the J.T. Upland challenge to all my dogs, so I didn't have to get satellite, a lounger for J.T., and make him popcorn. (Tho he never made good on his end of the bet... ;-).)
> 
> Nice production. Nice dog. Lucky dog to go so many places.
> 
> Was that you in the one quick shot in the timber?


Yep, old Luke made a little cameo appearance at 18:56. That's the part that really made me cry! (and my wife and my older son)


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Passion. Desire. It is the secret of living. Those who have it, are pedal to the metal. Those who don't, are in the bleachers watching in awe and in want.

Shannon, you nailed it. Yella's desire and love for her job turned us into fans. Her desire was infectious. And J.T. became the "every man." We wanted to be him, to go where he got to go, and to hunt with Yella. (Even if it meant wearing long-johns on camera for one episode.) You were right to focus on Yella. You nailed it. I look forward to what you bring us next. You have demonstrated an insight all others have overlooked.

J.T., if you EVER stop letting us know what is going on in Yella's life, you can expect phone calls. Oh, and keep us abreast of how you are doing too.

Thank you for all the good times.

_Waterdog_ was my favorite show. I will miss it. I will miss my regular visits with Yella. Oh, and J.T. too.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Both JT and Yella are lucky dogs.

ml


__________________


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

I just played this for everybody at work. You know you try to explain what we do with our dogs and some just don't get it.
After they watched the show they just could not belive the heart these dogs have.
Thanks Chris


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Keith Stroyan said:


> (Tho he never made good on his end of the bet... ;-).)


Don't let that bother you, you weren't the only one.

I enjoyed the show.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Don't let that bother you, you weren't the only one.


The whole J.T. Upland Challenge was a joke... (He challenged me to an Upland contest and I offered that ALL my dogs would beat Yella - or I'd actually WATCH his show... He lost. .)

(But I was relieved NOT to have to buy the dish, lounger & popcorn... ;-).)

That crew sure got to go to some great places...


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Keith Stroyan said:


> The whole J.T. Upland Challenge was a joke...


Ummm.....

Nevermind.

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Thanks for posting that Chris. I only saw a couple of episodes, but I really enjoyed watching the swan song. I loved that the focus was on Yella and that her breaking wasn't sugar coated or covered up. The show was about her in the real world and she certainly did everything that was asked of her. The camera work was wonderful-goose bumps watching the birds come in and the look on Yella's face! 

I remember running under Justin in a NFRA Master in 2005. Kate was 12 and still working well despite the accident & very much in tune with me because of that experience together. I thought, "This guy is not going to like my big ol' Golden when he runs a dog like Yella." He & his co-judge set up what I felt were challenging setups and she earned her pass. I appreciated Justin's being a gentleman and being complimentary of her work when I knew she was the antithesis of Yella. I hope he and Yella have a good long run chasing birds together!

M


----------



## Richard Finch (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks Chris.


God Bless the WD crew!



Richard


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Waterdog will be missed by all in this household. I've saved a number of episodes on my DVR that will be watched again and again. No one spoke as eloquently or passionately about dogs and ducks as that good ol' boy Justin Tackett. Happy hunting!


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Goldenboy said:


> Waterdog will be missed by all in this household. I've saved a number of episodes on my DVR that will be watched again and again.


I bought the award-winning Christmas episode of _Waterdog_ on DVD. It has become an annual tradition to watch it on Christmas Eve, right before _A Child's Christmas in Wales._

Our lives partly revolve around our dogs regards,


----------



## PackLeader (Jan 12, 2009)

Great video..

When I watched that bird land way out yander up in ME I was thinking "dam" my dog could never make those retreaves. Then I saw the boat...

It's times like these you learn to live again!


----------



## Tommy Wallace (Jun 13, 2008)

I really did like that show & I bet that JT & Yella have influenced a lot of kids & adults to want to get a dog like Yella & go hunting. I will miss it. I wish there were more shows about retrieving & bird hunting like that. 
I think it will get bigger & bigger.
I know that if I was a young kid & seen that show, I would give anything to hunt with JT & Yella in some of the places they got to hunt.
Way da go JT & Yella!!! From what I seen it was a hell of a ride.

I would think that he will do ok though (sitting there on that sack of seeds) selling all those copies of WaterDog

Tommy


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Good show guys.....


----------



## Richard Chavez (Dec 10, 2009)

Saw every episode.

It is all about the dogs for all of us. Great that Shannon sees that.

WD will be missed


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

A fitting tribute.....

............I'll miss that show.


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

A brilliant finale! What more could any of us ask for than the relationship and experiences that Justin and Yella have shared? Thank you so much.


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

I have missed the last year of WD and wished that I could purchase all the sesons on DVD if possible. Shannon? 

Great show and it won my heart with that yella dawg.  Justin here is to you, Yella, Shannon, and the crew for making Water Dog what it is and was for us.


----------



## Dale (Dec 21, 2003)

I had the pleasure of meeting Yella and JT in Mexico New York. JT is just an outstanding person. Unfortunately Dish quit airing the show in my area some time ago.

Best wishes to Justin and Yella.


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

Very nice! That's one show I'll truly miss. One of the great ones, thanks to Justin, Shannon and, especially, Yella.


----------



## Jeffrey Towler (Feb 17, 2008)

I always liked watching WD

Regards
Jeff
www.marshhawkretrievers.com


----------



## Dick Jennings (Mar 19, 2007)

I don't remember which episode was the first that I watched, or when I first started watching the show, maybe 5 years ago,......what I do remember was being absolutely elated that there was a ducking hunting show that focused on the retriever. I enjoy all duck hunting shows, but Waterdog was special. It was special because it was about me and my dogs,.....it was about all duck hunters that go afield with a dog, especially about those of us who go afield in large part because of a dog. Over two decades ago I became a duck hunter because of a yellow dog. As much as I enjoy hunting with my friends, I can easily get up and go hunting no matter what the conditions are with just the company of one of my dogs. The relationship that we all have with our dogs is seen in every episode of Waterdog.

I have never met Justin and Yella, yet they seem like longtime friends to me. Watching the episodes of Yella at the Grand, had a lot to do with me running my dogs in HRC tests.

Tears don't always come easy to me, but I've had to pretend that allergies were making my eyes water each time I've watched the Christmas episode, and the same "problem" arose while I watched the final episode yesterday,......my wife even said to me yesterday "you should stop watching that show, it makes you so melancholy.",.....she may not fully understand,......but she does put up with lots of hunting, testing, dead birds and two insane black dogs.

To me every episode was a Christmas present! As sad as I am to see the show end, I feel so much more blessed that Justin and Shannon were able to bring this show to all of us.

Justin, Shannon and Yella, Thank You so very much. May all your future endeavors be a "full bag limit"!

Dick


----------



## WindyCreek (Jan 3, 2007)

Great show and it will be missed!


----------



## drewsmith (Dec 29, 2007)

I had the good fortune to host the TV show for a hunt for one of the last episodes. I had one of the best days in the blinds I can remember. JT is a funny guy and very unique individual. You will not meet someone that has better stories. The banter between Justin and Shannon should be it's own show (6" heels).


It's a sad thing that the best hunting show on TV is going off the air. It will definately be missed.


----------



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks for posting this Chris. Watching this final episode evoked many memories of dogs past and present. While I know some of the blacks shown in this final episode weren't mine, there were still glimmers, a profile of the first black, a shot of a black head enveloped in mallard feathers during a water retrieve. A great video.

I especially enjoyed Shannon's description of her focus on the dog with each episode. I have a subscription to Waterfowl and for the life of me, I cannot begin to fathom how so many articles in that magazine are written by dogless hunters. Hunting with a dog completes the hunt, and it's a good reason why I have turned down many a layout hunt. A tender boat with a fishing net just doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## Liv2Hnt (Apr 7, 2009)

Totally sucks that this is ending. I could even get my wife to watch. She thinks Tackett is my long lost brother......
Fun because it had such a nice focus on the dog and the bond with the handler and not about the number of birds killed. Im going to miss it.

Thanks for all the entertainment Justin and Yella. Shannon, it was beatifully produced.


----------



## Pam Spears (Feb 25, 2010)

Waterdog TV is starting up again as a website, www.waterdogtv.com . All the episodes from the tv show are there (for a price) along with SRS, a couple of other shows, and a new series of eclinics. Wondering about those who are presenting the clinics, is this a good source of info?


----------



## Steve Dannaway (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Pam.

We held our first eClinic last night with Jimmie Darnell of Wild Wings Retrievers. Jimmie's also delivering tonight's eClinic (6/16/11). We've got a pretty good list of presenters coming up in the next couple of weeks. Next week is Clint Johnson of Clint Johnson Retrievers for a double-session and then we have Rody Best of Best Retrievers and Bobby Wills of Lone Oak Retrievers.

After that, we'll have Scott Greer, Lyle Steinman, Chris Akin, Chris Jobman, and Bill Hillman to name a few. Right now, we have them roughly ever Tuesday and Thursday through November and then we come back in January with Stephen Durrence and Al Arthur.

You can see the complete list of presenters and their topics here: http://www.waterdogtv.com/eClinics_calendar.php

Season Passes which let you watch everything on the site are $100 but if you search hard, you can find a 10% off code from one of the presenters. We also have Event Passes which are $20 which allow you to watch a specific show or event for up to 72 hours.


----------



## Pam Spears (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks, good to know that you guys are online here.  

I don't know who all those people are (although I do know some of them, LOL) and that's why I was asking.

We're getting a puppy soon sired by Lance Vines' Dooley, that's one thing that really caught my eye. I'm trying to decide whether to just do all of them or individual viewings. Once they are "on" can you still watch them? Like the Jimmie Darnell clinic that was on last night: if I buy the season pass now, can I still watch it? Or are they only on at the time they "show?"


----------



## jwcbf (Jan 14, 2009)

Steve,

While I think the eClinics are a great thing, are there any plans to start up the show again?

That show completely changed my life (all for the good).

JW


----------



## Steve Dannaway (Dec 13, 2006)

gardyner said:


> Thanks, good to know that you guys are online here.
> 
> Once they are "on" can you still watch them? Like the Jimmie Darnell clinic that was on last night: if I buy the season pass now, can I still watch it? Or are they only on at the time they "show?"


We actually run the server for the RTF. 

We archive every eClinic and as long as you have a valid season pass, you can watch it as many times as you like.

We've also just added a free preview of Jimmie's presentation from the other night. It's about 3 minutes long and you can see it by going to http://www.waterdogtv.com/shows/eClinics and clicking on the Free Preview button.


----------



## Steve Dannaway (Dec 13, 2006)

jwcbf said:


> Steve,
> 
> While I think the eClinics are a great thing, are there any plans to start up the show again?
> 
> ...


There are no plans at the moment... Yella's enjoying her well-deserved retirement.


----------

